# Buying Email lists



## arlenalove (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi we are a new company and I am deciding on buying email lists to market. Has anyone done this and does it work??


----------



## ebaum (Apr 24, 2012)

I would discourage you from doing this. You don't know the quality of the list and it could be filled up with fake/junk emails. 

Instead, I would put up a newsletter signup box on your site in a prominent location and build your list over time with real people who want to be emailed from you.

It's more effort and takes longer but its less headaches than buying an email list.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

quality is everything, you have no idea what you are buying -just don't bother cold-calling me.


----------



## RagnarssonSv (Jan 20, 2011)

Havent tried this to our t-shirt company Yourcupoftee but we also run a print office and we bought not the list itself but the service of a mass email when we released a new website, it was said to reach about 200 000 emails. It didnt bring a single order and altho it might build some recognition for the future I would avoid it unless you can get a really good deal on the list and know its focused on emails in your clientele.

My tip would be to build a email list of people who sign up just like people above suggested, then you know these people will have an interest in your product and you dont have to spend/waste money on lists that not necessary will give you anything.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

The company I work for had a different name 25 years ago when it first opened, and was immediately served a C&D to change the name by another company one county over.

We still get junk mail and cold calls for the original name. That's one heck of an outdated mailing list. I laugh at the telemarketers and tell them to re-think where they're buying their lists from if the one they have is _that_ outdated.


----------



## arlenalove (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you for all your responses. I think we will avoid the email lists. Thanks again


----------

